# 4th of July TD Winner



## sumosmoke (Jul 18, 2010)

After 1 tie in the general voting poll (20 votes each), the voting went to the three Judges, on this event.

The winner of the 1st annual SMF 4th of July TD is ....

BBally with his entry of Blueberry vanilla vodka cured shrimp with garden brushetta








Hats off to the runner-up Tukson with his strawberries, whipped cream, and blueberry tarts.
 







Judges voting broke down as follows:

BBally = 68

Tukson = 58


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 18, 2010)

*Congratulations BBally...*

Both were excellent entries so you should both be proud...


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats, with the above post I almost congradulated Beer Belly...


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrat to both of you, great entries.


----------



## tukson (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks, guys and gals.... my granddaughter and I had fun doing it....

Great Job, BBally!

'Till next time..........


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2010)

Now congrats goes out to Bbally and you Tucson did a great job too.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 20, 2010)

congrats bob.......yer on a roll!

tukson, nice job!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats Bob. Enjoy the A-Maze-N Smoker Package that you will be receiving as a prize. Tukson you had a great entry too.


----------



## tukson (Jul 31, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone again .... for all the nice comments and enjoyment we get from this forum and all that make it work... to be a pleasant place to visit...

Unknown to me and my granddaughter (who helped me) there WAS sent to us A second place prize donated by www.pkcdirect.com BEER-B-Q ... The granddaughter Haley and her friend and our favorite neighbor Makyla show off the sauces and rubs that Paul so graciously sent us...they all are from the Kansas City area and without a doubt our favorite style of Q, as most know that have read any of my smoke threads.... They are all available in his store and we have tried the DANIEL'S BAR-B-Q ORIGINAL KANSAS CITY STYLE .. it was a definite favorite already for my family... LOL.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The next one to try (decisions decisions) is going to be the ULTIMATE TAILGATE CLASSIC KANSAS CITY DUSTING & SEASONING BARBECUE RUB.... on my next smoke... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







THANKS AGAIN EVERYONE... KUDO'S TO ALL....


----------



## bbally (Jul 31, 2010)

Those are some fine looking Chefs in Training you have there!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2010)

I love both of these entries, but I think if I ate all of bbally's entry, I wouldn't have room for tukson's mighty tasty lookin' dessert!

Way to go guys,

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 31, 2010)

Hope you enjoy all the different flavors... 

Looks like you have some good helpers there...


----------



## tukson (Aug 1, 2010)

You can't believe how into these monthly Throwdown's these two aspiring Chef's are....LOL......... also, I had to fight them off the sauces and rubs... they want to open them all and put them on everything from cheerios for breakfast to apple pie for supper...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm sure Paul wouldn't mind, but I've been trying to save them for the smoker.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks again everyone!


----------

